# This is quite cheap



## kimbo (29/9/14)

https://www.myfreedomsmokes.com/nic...vored-nicotine-smoke-juice-e-liquid-9404.html

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (18/9/16)

kimbo said:


> https://www.myfreedomsmokes.com/nic...vored-nicotine-smoke-juice-e-liquid-9404.html


@Ryan69 why the dislike?


----------



## Ryan69 (18/9/16)

kimbo said:


> @Ryan69 why the dislike?[/QUOT


----------



## Ryan69 (18/9/16)

Sorry was cloudy pressed screen by mistake lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (18/9/16)

kimbo said:


> https://www.myfreedomsmokes.com/nic...vored-nicotine-smoke-juice-e-liquid-9404.html


@kimbo Have you bought from them before? I wanted to order the TFA Kentucky Bourbon but there`s no option to ship to SA or did I miss something?


----------



## kimbo (18/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @kimbo Have you bought from them before? I wanted to order the TFA Kentucky Bourbon but there`s no option to ship to SA or did I miss something?


No sorry


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @kimbo Have you bought from them before? I wanted to order the TFA Kentucky Bourbon but there`s no option to ship to SA or did I miss something?


You may have missed that this thread was started 2 full years ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (18/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> You may have missed that this thread was started 2 full years ago


 Completely missed that. Just saw the post in the "latest" tab and was curious.Went to the website and saw the TFA KB and wanted to order


----------

